# Tirarsela



## la italianilla

Salve a tutti quanti!
L'altro giorno parlavo con un mio collega spagnolo e volevo dire "E' una ragazza che se la tira". Ovviamente non ha capito il senso in italiano e s'è messo a ridere. Ha tentato di spiegarmi il significato di "tirarsela" in spagnolo. Ho capito che potrebbe voler dire un po' come il nostro "farsela" o "portarsela a letto" o farci qualcosa, insomma un po' qualcosa del genere. 
Mi affliggono quindi due dubbi:
1) como posso dire in spagnolo "Quella ragazza se la tira"??
2) in spagnolo tirarsela = che significa esattamente?? (o a Madrid, non so se si usi in tutta la Spagna...)

Grazie a tutti in anticipo!

¡Hola a todo el mundo!
El otro día, hablando de una chica muy guapita y altanera con un colega español, quería decir: “En italiano se diría que es una chica que “se la tira” (piensa de ser más chula que las otras) 
Claramente él no lo entendió y se puse a reír. Intentó esplicarme el significado de “tirasela” en castellano. No estoy segura de lo que comprendí...y ahora tengo dos dudas:
1. ¿Cómo podría traducir en castellano “tirarsela” en el sentido italiano del ejemplo que os he dado? Una chica que “se la tira (=italiano)” es una chica que piensa de ser mejor que las otras, en otras palabras un poco coqueta (perdonaís el termino..es lo que dijo mi amigo...no sé si es un poquito fuerte o no) 
2. ¿ “tirarsela” en castellano es algo como “llevar una chica a la cama” o algo así?

Gracias de antemano


----------



## traduttrice

_*"creérsela" - *"Maria se compró un Mercedes Benz y desde ese momento se la creyó, antes era más humilde"_


----------



## la italianilla

traduttrice said:


> _*"creérsela" - *"Maria se compró un Mercedes Benz y desde ese momento se la creyó, antes era más humilde"_



Gracias traduttrice  ahora espero a alguien nativo de España para que me espliquen el significado de "tirarsela" en castellano....quiza si sólo es un termino de Madrid o de toda España ....y sobretodo...si he comprendido bien


----------



## traduttrice

la italianilla said:


> Gracias traduttrice  ahora espero a alguien nativo de España para que me espliquen el significado de "tirarsela" en castellano....quiza si sólo es un termino de Madrid o de toda España ....y sobretodo...si he comprendido bien


Usando la imaginación, creo que con "_tirarsela_" tu amigo se habrá imaginado _fare una pugn... _ qua si dice "_tirame la goma_" in un linguaggio TROPPO scurrile.


----------



## sabrinita85

la italianilla said:


> 2. ¿ *“tirarsela” *en castellano es algo como “llevar una chica a la cama” o algo así?
> 
> Gracias de antemano


Sì, _tirársela _quiere decir _follársela _(scoparsela). 
El verbo sería "tirarse (a alguien)".


----------



## Neuromante

Cambiando un poco de tema
Coqueta es, incluso, demasiado suave, significa (Creo) civetta.


----------



## xeneize

En América para alguien que _*se la cree*_, también se dice que _*se las da*_ (eso también en España), e incluso que_* se las tira*_, aunque menos.
En italiano, acá decimos *se la crede*, también.


----------



## Oluja

Io direi "se hace la pija", però solo in Spagna, perchè in Argentina "pija" è quella cosa che hanno solatanto gli uomini...


----------



## traduttrice

sabrinita85 said:


> Sì, _tirársela _quiere decir _follársela _(scoparsela).
> El verbo sería "tirarse (a alguien)".


 
¡Entonces me equivoqué! _Tirar la gom@_ (no "tirar" solamente) por estas latitudes significa "trabajo manual" de una persona a otra (no personal), ¿me explico? , pero sin dudas tu amigo se refería a _follar _como dicen en España.


----------



## sabrinita85

traduttrice said:


> ¡Entonces me equivoqué! _Tirar la gom@_ (no "tirar" solamente) por estas latitudes significa "trabajo manual" de una persona a otra (no personal), ¿me explico? , pero sin dudas tu amigo se refería a _follar _como dicen en España.


Jaja, "trabajo manual" 
No, que yo sepa 'tirar' en Esp se usa como 'follar'__.


----------



## betulina

Sí, tenéis razón _tirarse a alguien_ es como _follar_, sólo que lo encuentro más suave, aunque no deja de ser vulgar. ¿Como _farsi qualcuno_?

En cuanto a lo de _creérsela_, yo diría _tenérselo creído_: "se lo tiene (muy) creído". Viene a decir lo mismo.


----------



## sabrinita85

betulina said:


> Sí, tenéis razón _tirarse a alguien_ es como _follar_, sólo que lo encuentro más suave, aunque no deja de ser vulgar. ¿Como _farsi qualcuno_?


Exacto! Es como "farsi qualcuno".


----------



## bttpombal

¡Hola!

Efectivamente, "tirarse a alguien" tiene en España el significado que se ha indicado y se utiliza bastante en registro coloquial.

En cuanto a la traducción de la expresión italiana, estoy de acuerdo con Betulina, "se lo tiene muy creído". Incluso se puede utilizar como adjetivo "es una chica muy creída" o simplemente "es una creída".

Un saludo, italianilla.


----------



## la italianilla

Por eso....Ya me imaginaba que era algo así. Graciasss

Ayer por la noche se lo pregunté a mi amigo....me confirmó todo. 
Hablando de coqueta, él entendía como lo de la canción "Colegiala de mi amor"



> Hoy te he visto con tus libros caminando Y tu carita de coqueta Colegiala de mi amor Tú sonríes.......



Me dijo que coqueta también es una chica que se cuida mucho su aspecto físico, y es una para la que ese (lo del aspecto físico) juega un papel preponderante, o sea lo considera básico. 
Luego me dijo también que hay que estar cuidaditos con lo que se dice   
Gracias a todos


----------



## xeneize

_Creersela_, en Argentina, sería _creerselo_, en España...Eso de "se lo tiene muy creído", es de España.


----------



## la italianilla

xeneize said:


> _Creersela_, en Argentina, sería _creerselo_, en España...Eso de "se lo tiene muy creído", es de España.



muy interesante esta diferencia, muchas gracias xeneize


----------



## krolaina

sabrinita85 said:


> Exacto! Es como "farsi qualcuno".


 
También decimos "hacerse a alguien" (un poco más suavín), o "cepillarse a alguien" (esto es mucho más de Madrid que "tirarse a alguien" (que creo lo dicen en cualquier punto de España).


----------



## Cristina.

*Tirarsela*: darse el moco, darse el pisto, dárselas de, darse aires, darse importancia, tenérselo creído, subirse a la parra ....
*Se la cree *y *se la tira (Am.)* -> come hanno detto prima, non le ho mai sentite.

*Tirarsela* (colloq.)-> darsi delle arie: quanto se la tira con quella nuova macchina! = vantarsi.

Farsi una pugnetta  non la conoscevo, neanche la corrispondente spagnola (deve essere antica)-> puñeta (credo sia chiara l'origine della parola, come in italiano  )

*Tirarse a alguien* è senza dubbio la più nota (in un linguaggio non sguaiato)
Carolina, io direi *"hacérselo con alguien"*.(hacerse a alguien non mi suona per nulla) 
Si dicono anche ma molto meno "pasarse a alguien por la piedra" e beneficiarse a alguien (#13) .


----------



## xeneize

Farsi una pugnetta la decimos acá en Cerdeña, y puñetearse lo escuché, de argentinos.
En cuanto a _*se las tira*_, sería con el artículo plural, como _*se las da*_.
Respecto a _tirarse_, ya en otro hilo comentamos que en Argentina, etc., se usan otros términos.


----------



## Neuromante

Creo que hace muchos años se usaba lo de "Hacerse una puñeta" en español, pero está en desuso, al menos en España y tiene un significado bastante onanístico.

Mandar a hacer puñetas es otra cosa. Sería mandar a "farsi friggere" y creo que en este caso viene de los puños bordados de las sotanas.

Lo de pasarse a alguien por la piedra es muy bestia. Roza el Sveltina "Usa e getta"


----------



## Dankgerit

En Mexico, yo la he escuchado exactamente con el mismo sentido.

Puedes decir:

_X persona se la tira porque sus padres son muy ricos._

Claro que es una expresion muy coloquial...


----------



## krolaina

Dankgerit said:


> En Mexico, yo la he escuchado exactamente con el mismo sentido.
> 
> Puedes decir:
> 
> _X persona se la tira porque sus padres son muy ricos._
> 
> Claro que es una expresion muy coloquial...


 
Esto me suena a "dar el braguetazo".


----------



## la italianilla

¡Gracias chicos!
Os cuento lo que me dijo mi colega que es de Madrid (como dice él, yo soy muy madrileño ajajaja)
Me dijo que si se dice _tirarsela_ en Madrid, la gente no piensa a una chica que se da aires (o tenérselo creído ecc) sino piensa el significado más fuerte, o sea en el sentido de “hacérselo con alguien”. Seguramente depende de las zonas, si hablamos de expresiones son coloquiales o menos ecc... 
Gracias a todos


----------



## Cristina.

la italianilla said:


> Por eso....Ya me imaginaba que era algo así. Graciasss
> 
> Ayer por la noche se lo pregunté a mi amigo....me confirmó todo.
> Hablando de coqueta, él entendía como lo de la canción "Colegiala de mi amor"
> 
> 
> 
> Me dijo que coqueta también es una chica que se cuida mucho su aspecto físico, y es una para la que ese (lo del aspecto físico) juega un papel preponderante, o sea lo considera básico.
> Luego me dijo también que hay que estar cuidaditos con lo que se dice
> Gracias a todos


 


xeneize said:


> En cuanto a _*se las tira*_, sería con el artículo plural, como _*se las da*_.


 


Dankgerit said:


> En Mexico, yo la he escuchado exactamente con el mismo sentido.
> Puedes decir:
> _X persona_ _*se la tira*_ _porque sus padres son muy ricos._
> Claro que es una expresion muy coloquial...


 
¿Se dice se la tira o se las tira?, ¿en qué quedamos?
¿O es que en México se dice en singular y en la Argentina se dice en plural?

Ahhh, que Dankgerit no hablaba de presumir : X presume porque sus padres son muy ricos.
¿O si hablaba de eso? Es ambiguo, puede ser que X presume porque sus padres son muy ricos o que X se acuesta con Y porque sus padres son muy ricos.
Quizá Dangerit pueda aclarárnoslo.


----------



## xeneize

Se puede decir de las dos formas:_ se la tira_ y _se las tira_. Yo utilizo la segunda


----------



## Horazio

In italiano quest'espressione è molto recente,risale alla fine degli anni 90.
Recentissima quindi ! Mi sembra strano che in spagnolo sia uguale... Dubito.


----------



## xeneize

Bueno, en la Argentina y en otros países de América se usa.


----------



## Dankgerit

> Se dice se la tira o se las tira?, ¿en qué quedamos?
> ¿O es que en México se dice en singular y en la Argentina se dice en plural?
> 
> Ahhh, que Dankgerit no hablaba de presumir : X presume porque sus padres son muy ricos.
> ¿O si hablaba de eso? Es ambiguo, puede ser que X presume porque sus padres son muy ricos o que X se acuesta con Y porque sus padres son muy ricos.
> Quizá Dangerit pueda aclarárnoslo.


 
En Mexico se utiliza en singular asi' : se la tira, te la tiras, se la tiran...

Y si, dicha frase tiene el objetivo de dar a entender que una persona *presume, se cree ma's que los dema's;* se las gasta, se la tira, se cree... como comunmente podrian tambie'n escuchar.


----------



## Neuromante

Yo creo que hay un pequeño matiz entre singular y plural. staría basado en la insisitencia con que se hace:

Singular: Últimamente (Por algún motivo) se las da/tira de algo. Pero ojo, no por haberlo hecho una vez.
Singular también: De siempre se las da/tira de algo determinado Más o menos com _attegiamento_ en italiano.

Plural: De siempre (Por pretenciones de la familia, ser idiota, etc) se las da/tira de *ser* algo.

Claro que diferencias tan subjetivas no son como para tenerlas en cuenta.


----------



## pepitoHorizonte

traduttrice said:


> _*"creérsela" - *"Maria se compró un Mercedes Benz y desde ese momento se la creyó, antes era más humilde"_


María es una creida con su Mercedes;
María se cree la cocacola en el desierto con su Mercedes.


----------



## giorgio.scc

betulina said:


> Sí, tenéis razón _tirarse a alguien_ es como _follar_, sólo que lo encuentro más suave, aunque no deja de ser vulgar. ¿Como _farsi qualcuno_?
> 
> En cuanto a lo de _creérsela_, yo diría _tenérselo creído_: "se lo tiene (muy) creído". Viene a decir lo mismo.



Concuerdo con la aclaración de Betulina. En Madrid y centro peninsular, "creérsela" suena raro, en su lugar decimos "tenérselo creído".


----------

